# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Muzeume - Ekspozita

## Eni

*shkodra13*
(12/17/01 6:42:45 pm)

njoftime-muzeume,ekspozita 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vendosni njoftime per ekspozita aktualisht te hapura qe na keshilloni te shohim.
Gjithashtu shprehni edhe mendimet e emocionet qe keni ndjere nga kontakti me vepra e autore te ndryshem.Shkruani edhe thjesht:sot kam vizituar x galeri arti apo ekspozite.
Vizite te kendeshme!


_William Blake_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ne Tate Gallery ne Londer deri me dt.11 shkurt 2001
William Blake (1757-1827),artist britanik,i quajtur dhe piktori i ankthit.



(1795?)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Alban People*
(1/21/02 3:45:15 am)

 Kush ka pak kohe te lundroje neper internet mund te gjeje gjera interesante.
www.tategallery.org
albani.  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*peshk*
(2/1/02 7:53:56 pm)

Tirana, Albanie, 1974

- De quelle couleur veux- tu tes sandales, Ornela?
- Rouge, maman. La robe rouge aussi, comme le sang des partisans dans la neige..... 
Et puis je voudrais acheter des drapeaux. Dans la papeterie, ils vendent le drapeau chinois....
Le soviétique, je lai déjà. Je voudrais voir lequel et plus rouge.
Plus cest rouge, plus il y a de sang.

------------------- ORNELA VORPSI ------------------

----------------------------------  Politique dintérieur -----------------------------

Vernissage le1-er février 2002 à partir de 19h
Exposition du 2 février au 30 mars 2002  Mardi  Samedi  11h  19h


Galerie 213
Marion de Beaupré
Photographie, librairie spécialisée
213 bd Raspail, Paris 75014
www. galerie.213.com


*katana101* 
(2/19/02 4:09:09 pm)
metropolitan museum of art
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 per ato qe jetojne ne ny dhe afer mundohuni te vizitoni Metropolitanin dhe te shikoni "surrealism:desire unbound." ka vepra nga chirico, dali, picasso, miro, max ernst, duchamp, gorky, man ray, alberto giacometti etj. un do vete kesaj te hene do zoti dhe nese ndonjeri prej ny ja ka mundesi te vij ose me dergoni nje email qe ta leme se ku e kur te takohemi qe te vemi si grup. gjithashtu te met tani ka dhe Orazio and Artemisia Gentileschi: Father and Daughter painters in Baroque Italy, Paintings under Qing Dynasty, dhe Earthly Bodies:Irving Penn's nudes.
email katana@albasoul.com 

*Enip* 
(2/25/02 9:10:22 am)
  Ne Amsterdam takohen Van Gogh & Gauguin
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ne Amsterdam, kush ka fatin te jete atje nuk duhet t'i ike rasti te vizitoje veprat e Van Gogh-ut & Paul Gauguin-it.
Ne Amsterdam do te paraqiten veprat e tyre e permes veprave do te ekpozohet dhe koha e dy piktoreve te famshem te shek.XIX ne France,ku midis tyre ka patur dhe grindje,me te famshin prerje te veshit te majte te Van Gogh-ut mbas grindjes me Gauguin-in.

Ne Amsterdam do te paraqiten per here te pare 3 "luledielli" e Van Goghut.

Luledielli i pare vjen nga London's National Gallery dhe eshte e pikturuar me gusht te 1888.
Luledielli i dyte vjen nga Seiji Togo Memorial Yasuda Kasai Museum of Art i Tokios, pikturuar disa muaj me vone se e para.Mbi kete te dyten ka dhe shume hamendesime ne eshte vertete autentike e Van Gogh-ut apo jo,por besohet se po.

Pas zenkes me Gauguin-in dhe nisjes prej Arles ne dhjetor te vitit 1888, Van Gogh kerkeses per t'i dhene Gauguinit "lulediellin" i pergjigjet negativisht dhe ne vend te saj pikturon kopien e trete,e cila do te paraqitet ne Amsterdam me dy te parat.

Megjithese jetuan per nja fare kohe te dy ne Arles te Frances dhe fillimisht Van Gogh e admironte Gouguin-in,te dy artistet ne stilin e tyre mbeten te ndryshem. 

*AlbionLine* 
(2/28/02 2:12:01 am)
Reply  Re: metropolitan museum of art
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Katana, them te vi ne NY nga data 8 Maj. do qendroj 10 dite pasi ne 15 Maj kam ditelindjen, dhe kam deshire nqs kini dhe ju kohe te vizitojme Galerin. Do ju jem shume mirenjohes.
Nqs ju bie rasti te vini ne Phoenix, jo vetem ty por kujdo nga pjesemarresit e forumit do jet kenaqesia ime te takohemi dhe te shetisim ketej. Sa per kurozitet ne Arizona ndodhet Grand Canyon nje nga 7 mrekullite e botes. 

*siartisti*

(3/14/02 1:02:19 pm)
Reply  Pershendetje Arti Shqiptar
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ...do doja tju jepja dy adresa revistash Arti profesionale kuptohet,nese keni kohe hyni e vizitojini.
www.parkettart.com
www.frieze.com


*katana101* 
(3/15/02 5:36:21 pm)
Reply  Re: Pershendetje Arti Shqiptar
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ja sa mire qe u bie mendja dhe ju te tjereve se mua sme paska rene fare qe te ve adressen e parkett. ka me te vertete materiale te mira dhe interesante. sa per ate tjetren se kisha pare ndonjehere po do mundohem ti hedh nje sy. 
faleminderit katana  

*Enip* 
(4/12/02 9:04:12 am)
Ekspozite mbi portretet ne Essen (Gjermani)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Portrete.
Kopje nga modelet e trupave te njerezve. 26 mars - 30 qershor 2002, ne Ruhrlandmuseum Essen
(Goethestraße 41, D-45128, Essen,Gjermani)

www.ausstellung-ebenbilder.de

----------


## Eni

shkodra13
(4/16/02 1:03:53 pm)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gregory Colbert. Ashes and Snow 

7 prill-6korrik 2002. Arsenale (Corderie, Artiglierie e Gaggiandre) Venezia (Itali).

Ekspozite e fotografit e kineastit kanadez (lindur me 1960) nga 10 vjet udhetime.Gigantografi qe paraqesin njeriun e kafshet prane njeri tjetrit si nje ftese per mbrojtjen e natyres.



__________________________________________________  __
Postuar nga Eni:

Dje pashe ne TV mbi ekspoziten e hapur ne Venezia me punimet e Colbert dhe nje interviste te vet artistit.
Colbert i ishin dashur 10 vjet pune per te realizuar nje film 90 minutesh rreth bashkeverpimit te njeriut me elefantet dhe balenat, plus momente te kesaj bashkejetese. I gjithe projekti ka kushtuar rreth 5 milion euro,para te donatoreve koleksioniste anonime. Salla ku paraqiteshin fotografite e medha plus filmi ishte nje kryeveper aq me teper menyra e ekspozimit te veprave sa munda te shoh permes ekranit te Tv, te krijonin nje moment relaksimi.

__________________________________________________  __
Postuar nga Eni:





Ju ftoj te klikoni linkun e meposhtem, dhe do keni mundesi (per ata qe nuk jane ne Itali-Venezia) per te shijuar disa prej imazheve me te bukura te ekspozites se Colbertit. Nje kryeveper!

Shikim te mbare miq !

http://www.ashesandsnow.org/home.html
Si perfundim ekspozita duhet pare se ia vlente me te vertete.

Ne forum vizitoni temen per Colbert:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=3161

----------


## Eni

*Genti Gaxho*, ekspozitë së bashku me profesorin Gianpaolo Berto 
"Dy brigje, dy breza" në Galerinë e Arteve 

mi.ho. 

*"Dy brigje, dy breza, për një liri në art"*, titullohet ekspozita e çelur dje në mbrëmje në Galerinë Kombëtare të Arteve. Dy brigjet dhe dy brezat e kësaj ekspozite përfaqësohen nga dy artistë, Gianpaolo Berto dhe Genti Gaxho, i pari, profesor në Akademinë e Arteve të Bukura në Romë dhe i dyti, student i tij që prej vitit 1998. 
Ndonëse në moshën 80-vjeçare, profesor Berto, ka ndërmarrë aventurën e ardhjes në Tiranë, siç e quan ai vetë, pikërisht prej studentit të tij Gaxho, i cili e ka ekspozitën e parë vetjake në Tiranë. Profesor Berto njihet si artist i gravurave, një pjesë të të cilave i ka ekspozuar edhe në Galerinë e Arteve. Por nuk mungojnë dhe punime në akrelik dhe plastifikim. Ndërsa Gaxho ka ardhur në këtë ekspozitë me një seri punësh të teknikave të ndryshme duke filluar që nga inçizionet, pëlhura, vaji, akreliku, madje edhe skulptura. Këtë shpërndarje të tijën në teknika të ndryshme Gaxho e konsideron si "një mënyrë shprehjeje". "Duke qenë se ne ndryshojmë çdo ditë në mënyrën e jetesës apo të të sjellurit kjo do të thotë që vazhdimisht jemi në kërkim të shprehjes së të vërtetës". Përsa u përket pikave lidhëse mes pedagogut dhe studentit në këtë ekspozitë, Gaxho shpjegon: "Në aspektin artistik nuk kemi shumë lidhje. Eshtë thjesht një adhurim në mënyrën e të parit të jetës nga ana e pedagogut Berto. Tek ai para së gjithash vlerësoj faktin e të qenurit njeri dhe pastaj artist". Sipas profesor Berto-s një nga arsyet e çeljes së kësaj ekspozite është pritja e kritikave nga publiku i thjeshtë, pasi sipas tij ato janë shumë më ndryshme dhe më të vlefshme se ato të kritikëve të artit. Një arsye tjetër është një lloj nostalgjie që profesor Bertro ka për sistemin komunist. Të qenurit një ish-shtet komunist e ka shtyrë profesorin të vijë në Shqipëri, pse jo të blejë dhe një biçak që i kujton Adriasin e Venecias në fëmijërinë e tij apo të shijojë vepra të Realizmit Socialist, që për profesorin "janë vërtetë të bukura".

_gazeta shqiptare, 04.05.02_

----------


## Eni

Nga data 14 deri me 20 qershor ne Galerine Kombetare te Artit, Tirane do te qendroje e hapur ekspozita fotografike e titulluar *"Albania-Italia: ponte di fratellanza"*, "Shqiperi- Itali: Ure e vllazerimit". Ne kete ekspozite do te paraqiten 60 fotografi te fotoreporterit Italian barez Luca Turi, shume prej tyre te pabotuara, qe deshmojne dramen e refugjateve



shqiptare pertej Adriatikut te nisur ne eksodin e pare te madh ne gusht 1991. Ekspozita do te pergatitet nga Galeria Kombetare e Artit dhe do te inagurohet nga kuratori i saj Luca Turi, autori i saj, dhe nje perfaqesues i Qeverise Italiane, keshilltar i Konumes Bareze, Raffaele Diomede dhe autoritete te politikes shqiptare. Ekspozita do te njoftohet nga nje ftese e cila lajmeron hapjen e saj me date 14 qershor 2002 ne ora 19. Gjithashtu me date 13 qershor 2002 ne ora 11 paradite do te zhvillohet dhe konferenca per shtyp e



organizuar per gazetaret dhe artistet shqiptare. Luca Turi drejton nje agjensi fotoreporteresh. Ndersa ai vet aktualisht punon si fotoreporter ne gazeten "Mezzogiorno", dhe per agjensite Ansa e Rai. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Korrieri, 11/06/2002_

----------


## Eni

Madame de Pompadour - L'Art et l'Amour
14.06-15.09.2002

Ekspozite e koleksionit te se dashures se Luigjit XV nga Franca e shek.XVIII prej 14 qershorit - 15 shtatorit ne Mynih (München) 

  Madame de Pompadour zählt als "Reine du Rococo" wohl mit zu den berühmtesten Frauen der Geschichte. Ihr Name verknüpft sich mit einer der glanzvollsten Epochen Europas. Die Ausstellung zeigt Gemälde, Skulpturen, Möbel, Porzellan, Schmuck und Bildteppiche des französischen 18. Jahrhunderts aus der Sammlung der bedeutenden Mäzenin und Mätresse Ludwig XV. Auch ihre eigene künstlerische Tätigkeit als Schülerin Bouchers wird mit Zeichnungen und Grafiken dokumentiert. Die in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Schloss Versailles und der National Gallery in London erarbeitete Schau möchte Einblick geben in die von der Pompadour eingerichteten und bewohnten Schlösser wie zum Beispiel Bellevue, St. Ouen und Ménars, das Hôtel d'Evreux sowie ihre Appartements in Versailles. Diese und zahlreiche andere Wohnsitze legen Zeugnis ab von ihrer Eleganz und ihrem Geschmack. In München wird auch der Einfluss des "Style Pompadour" auf einige deutsche Fürstenhöfe wie Karlsruhe, Zweibrücken u. a. anschaulich gemacht. Dank ihrer Intelligenz und ihres Esprits war sie nicht nur Ludwig XV. sondern auch Voltaire anregende Gesellschafterin und wurde zum Mittelpunkt des intellektuellen Lebens in Frankreich. Nicht zuletzt hat sie durch ihren Einfluss auf den König auch die politischen Geschicke Europas entscheidend mitgeprägt. 

Die kulturhistorische Ausstellung geht von Versailles (13. 2. - 19. 5. 2002) über München nach London (16. 10. 2002 - 12. 1. 2003).

----------


## shkodra13

Postuar nga Eni

----------


## shkodra13

Arona (Varese)-Itali

Ekspozita "Illiria" me treqind reperte arkeologjike (nga neoliti deri ne mesjeten e hereshme)nga Shkodra.
Nga 30 qershori deri me 30 shtator 2002 prane Muzeut Arkeologjik te Arones.

----------


## Eni

ne Tate Britain Museum te Londres deri me 22 Shtator.

Ekspozita eshte nje permbledhje e pikturave te tij qe pasqyrojne marredheniet e piktorit me te dashurit, shoket, familjen apo vete qytetin e Londres ku dhe jetoi deri me 1933.

----------


## Eni

Ne Vicenza te Italise, ne Gallerie di Palazzo Leoni Montanari prej 15 shtatorit dhe deri me 1 dhjetor (2002), eshte hapur ekspozita *PERCORSI DEL SACRO* ku jane paraqitur ikona nga muzete shqiptare qe perfshijne nje hark kohor prej shek. XIV deri ne shek. XIX.

Nder veprat e paraqitura jane dhe ikona te Onufrit, birit te tij NIkolla dhe piktoreve te tjere shqiptare.

Kjo ekspozite eshte bashkepunim i Ministrise se Kulures Shqiptare me ate reciproke italiane. 

Kush eshte ne Itali mund t'ia lejoje vetes kenaqesine e te berit nje vizite ne galerine ku shfaqet ekspozita.

Per me shume informacion klikoni ne kete adrese PERCORSI DEL SACRO-Icone dai musei albanesi

----------


## Eni

11 shtator - 6 janar 2003 ne Centre Pompidou (Paris).

Ekspozita e piktorit gjerman, te cilesuar me 1931 nga vete gazeta Le Figaro si _" Picasso gjerman"_ eshte nje bashkepunim i  Qendres Pompiddou, me Tate Gallery te Londres dhe MoMA te New York-ut


Per me tej mbi ekspoziten: 

Centre Pompidou

----------


## boo

nga data 9.10-14.10.02,esht hapur ekspzita internacionale e librit,ne Frankfurt(M),Gjermani.
sa per njofti,per ata qe se dine dhe duan ta vizitojne!

----------


## Fiori

Duke filluar nga e diela tjeter pra data 20 Tetor, 2002 deri ne 12 Janar te 2003 ne Institutin e Arteve ne Detroit _(Detroit Institute of Arts)_, MI (USA) do te hapet ekspozita me 125 krijime kushtuar baletit nga Edgar Degas. Ekspozita titullohet "Degas and the Dance".

Punimet ne pikture, pastel, monotype dhe skulpture jane mbledhur dhe studiuar _(per gati 5 vjet)_ per kete ekspozite nga Curators Richard Kendall dhe Jill DeVonyar. 

Per ata qe nuk kane qene me pare ne Institutin e Arteve ne Detroit adresa eshte 5200 Woodward, Detroit. Me shume gjithashtu mund tju ndihmojne numrat e telefonit: 

1-866-334-2784
_(nq se keni pyetje apo doni te blini bileta vetem per vete)_

dhe 

1-313-833-1292
_(nq se doni te blini bileta per nje grup vizitoresh)_

----------


## erzeni

Artisti i njohur Ibrahim Kodra mbajti një ligjeratë para studentëve të Akademisë së Arteve në Prishtinë

Prishtinë, 6 nëntor 

- Artisti i njohur shqiptar nga Shqipëria, Ibrahim Kodra, i cili një kohë të gjatë vepron dhe jeton në Itali mbajti dje në Prishtinë një ligjeratë për studentët e Akademisë së Arteve. Maestro Kodra nga rinia e Kosovës kërkon korrektësi dhe këmbëngulje të madhe në mënyrë që sukseset të jenë të pashmangshme. Ai tha se Kosova gjithmonë e ka mbajtur gjallë frymën e tij të artistit edhe në momentet më të rënda.

----------


## shkodra13

Ne Galerine e Arteve ne Tirane 
15nentor-05dhjetor 2002
Ekspozojne 25 artiste shqiptare.

----------


## peoples

Fundi i vitit ne Tirane per artedashesit arrin me nje ekspozite te vecante dhe te rendesishme.Ne muajin dhjetor "Onufri" hap portat.Kjo ekspozite me tradite tashme pas thyerjes se bllokut komunist,ku shikonte artin si nje pengese apo degjenerim te brezit te ri.
AP.tirane.shqiperi.

----------


## Eni

3. Dhjetor 2002 - 2. Mars 2003

Ne Muzeun e Historise se Artit (Kunsthistorisches Museum) ne Vjene. 

Ekspozite me koleksione nga Polonia, nepermjet te cilave publiku mund te njihet me historine e ketij vendi, qysh prej shek XII - XVIII.

----------


## Fiori

*NEW YORK CITY* -  Muzeu Amerikan i Historise Natyrale prezanton "Europianet e pare: Thesare nga Kodrat e Atapuercas", ekspozite e cila do te zgjase deri ne 13 Prill, 2003. 
Kodrat e rrumbullaketa te njohura si Sierra De Atapuerca ne Spanjen Veriore fshehin nje seri shpellash te lashta. Per gati nje milion vjet keto shpella kane sherbyer si banesa per njerez dhe kafshe. Shkencetaret jane vetem ne fillimet e zbulimeve arkeologjike ne kete zone. 

Shkaktare per zbulimet e fosileve ne Atapuerca ka qene nje Kompani Hekurudhash ne vitin 1890. Gjate ndertimeve punetoret shkaterruan nje pjese te kodres dhe ekspozuan keshtu nje nga shpellat te njohura tani si Gran Dolina, nje nga zonat me te rendesishme arkeologjike ne Europe. 


*WASHINGTON, D.C.*- Galeria "Luther W. Brady" ne Universitetin George Washington, ne D.C prezanton "In Illo Tempore, ekspozite e cila do te jete publike deri ne 22 Shkurt, 2003. Ekspozita prezanton rreth 15 piktura dhe projekte nga artisti spanjoll, Vincente Pascual. "In Illo Tempre" vjen nga nje thenie latine qe do te thote "Nje here e nje kohe..." dhe qe pak a shume permbledh esencen e perpjekjeve te Pascual kundrejt abstraksionit gjeometrik dhe pikturave te tij ne akrilik. 
Krijimet e Pascual, te frymezuara nga muret e vendlindjes se tij Aragonese, qytet i Zaragozes, paraqesin nje ambjent ndertesash. Perberja dhe format e arkitekturave te kohes kane inflyencuar si siperfaqen e punimeve te tij ashtu dhe ngjyren e perdorur, duke te sjelle ne mendje reren, token dhe balten. Punimet e Pascual jane zakonisht perberje te figurave te thjeshta gjeometrike mbi sfonde monokromatike. Pikturat e tij shprehin karakter dhe liri.Pascual gjithashtu ka vizatuar murale te medha duke perhapur punen e tij ne hapesira dhe konfiguracione te ndryshme. 

Qe prej prezantimit te tij te pare ne Galerine Atenas ne Zaragoza, 1971 punimet e Pascual kane qene subjekti i mbi 70 ekspozitave. Punimet e tij prezantohen ne nje sere ekspozitash internacionale si Museu i arteve I Universitetit te Indianes, Bloomington, La caixa, Barcelona etj Pascual jeton ne D.C. qe prej vitit 1999.

----------


## Eni



----------


## Nika

U sugjeroj dhe u lutem ta lexoni artikullin e Prof. SKENDER  RIZAJ me titull: THOTI FLISTE SHQIP   ku bëhet fjalë për hulumtimet dyzetvjeçare të filologut të shquar italian Giuseppe Catapano, ku bëhet fjalë për Thotin që ishte krijues i shkencës antike. Ai dhe dijetarët tjerë, flitnin shqip qysh para 12000 -dymbëdhjetëmi vjetëve, meqë ajo periudhë historike (parahistorike) konsiderohej si erë ilire, apo kulturëpellazgjiko-ilire e shqiptarëve të lashtë.

----------


## Fiori

*Queens, NY*  - Muzeu i arteve Moderne prezanton kete rradhe ekspoziten me emer "Matisse Picasso" e cila do te zgjati deri ne 19 Maj 2003. Eshte ekspozita e pare dedikuar dy 'rrivaleve' te tille ne pikture. 

Per kete ekspozite bashkepunuan : Muzeu i arteve Moderne, NY ; Tate, London ; Musée Picasso dhe Musée National dArt Moderne, Centre Georges Pompidou, Paris. 

Jam e sigurt vete do marr mundimin te shkoj nga java tjeter per te vizituar galerine. Me duket mjaft interesant fakti i nje perballimi te tille. "Ishin njesoj, apo nuk kishin lidhje fare?!"


Ndersa ne *Baltimore, Maryland* - Muzeu i Arteve Walters prezanton "Origjinat e Avant-Garde Rus". Ekspzita do te jete e hapur deri ne 25 Maj, 2003. 

Do te prezantohen disa nga punimet me te rendesishme avant garde te piktoreve rus. Ekspozita u hap sot (02.13.03)


*Londer, Angli* - Fillon shitja e Skulpturave Europiane per stinen e pranveres titulluar "Punimet e Artit 900-1900"
Do te ofrohen per shitje koleksione te njeres nga skulpturet e para amerikane te cilat jetuan e punuan ne Rome, Edmonia Lewis. Nje nga punimet e saj, ku pasqyrohen dy femije te fjetur eshte parashikuar te arrije vlerat £20,000-30,000. 

Nje tjeter kryeveper ne shtije do te jete punimi i skulptori te shek. 19 Pio Fedi titulluar "Il Genio Della Pesca" e cila gjithashtu mendohet te arrije vlerat £20,000-30,000

Franca do te prezantohet me nje skulptur po aq te njohur dhe nje kryeveper te shkalles boterore sic eshte e titulluara "Volbilis" nga skulptori Alfred Boucher. Kjo veper mendohet te arrije vlerat £100,000-150,000. 

Ne kete ankand do te prezantohen gjithashtu punime franceze ne bronx te punuara nga Antoine-Louis Barye, Georges Gardet etj. 

Ankandi do te kete pak a shume 50 punime arti e skulpture, ne shek e 19te.

----------

